# dry nitrous kit on a ga16de



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

has anyone put nitours on this engine? i know that you have to retard timing and get cooler plugs (and evetually a new clutch). then after that hook it up and go? i was told with a dry kit you have to get more fuel to the engine but the zex web site says that it works with your stock fuel set up. just wondering if anyone can help and give me some tips of what not to do? i dont want to know about how you put nitrous in on your se-r or any other type of car just how it goes in on the ga16de engine. i did run a 55 shot through already and no prablems, but just wondering if anyone else has done more then once and if they had any problems


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't be cheap. Get a wet kit. Much safer.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a 65 dry shot on my ga16 and i love it. the zex plugs ride like shit on this engine though. i bought them, rode around for 2 days with them, and they suck. i will sell them for $10 if anyone wants em though. ...i have an air/fuel gauge, and when i spray, i make sure that i am always rich before i get on it. i have a stock fuel system, and my timings not retatrded...i should do that though...i keep meaning to. peace
tommy


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> don't be cheap. Get a wet kit. Much safer.



hey thanks for your help, :thumbdwn: next time actually help


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i have a 65 dry shot on my ga16 and i love it. the zex plugs ride like shit on this engine though. i bought them, rode around for 2 days with them, and they suck. i will sell them for $10 if anyone wants em though. ...i have an air/fuel gauge, and when i spray, i make sure that i am always rich before i get on it. i have a stock fuel system, and my timings not retatrded...i should do that though...i keep meaning to. peace
> tommy



what about your clutch? did you get a new one or are you running the stock clutch? thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i still got my stock clutch and it works great...i dont use nitrous alot, maybe 2 times a week, so i dunno if your gonna want to count on me for USEABLE info...but when i do spray, my clutch grips fine....
peace
tommy


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i still got my stock clutch and it works great...i dont use nitrous alot, maybe 2 times a week, so i dunno if your gonna want to count on me for USEABLE info...but when i do spray, my clutch grips fine....
> peace
> tommy



well that does help a lot so thank you


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

I've got the ZEX kit on my car. I have used all the shots. If you use the 75 make sure you retard your timing at least 3*. I went 3* but only took one run down the track and a nice jolt on the Interstate, no problems using it. I used the ZEX plugs for about 6 bottles. I am going to get NGK plugs #PFR6B-11 for next year.

I used my stock clutch for 1 1/2 bottles and it was fried. The stock clutch held up fine for rolling sprays but it had 60k on it so once I sprayed a couple times off the line it was fried. I bought the ACT clutch kit. The kit with the street disk not the 6 puck. I love the clutch, grabs well, no slipping and almost got 10k(very harsh ) miles on it now. As for fuel the kit makes adjustments for you, I wouldn't worry about a thing except for retarding your timing and use common sense. If you can get race gas, put some in and enjoy! :cheers: 

Where did you mount the head unit at? That was the hardest part of the installation, finding room to put it where all the hoses reach. I ended up getting longer fuel hose and mounting it by the battery. One more thing get a pressure gauge, bottle warmer is always a good idea too but an expensive one.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey...you guys can always buy my kit that im selling.....it comes with everything-zex kit, zex heater, zex purge kit, zex gauge, all new ss line, and zex plugs, 55 and 65 shots...all for 515 shipped....lemme know
tommy


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> Where did you mount the head unit at? That was the hardest part of the installation, finding room to put it where all the hoses reach. I ended up getting longer fuel hose and mounting it by the battery. One more thing get a pressure gauge, bottle warmer is always a good idea too but an expensive one.



i also had to get longer fuel hoses. since i have a different air intake i put the head unit right where the air box was


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i have a 65 dry shot on my ga16 and i love it. the zex plugs ride like shit on this engine though. i bought them, rode around for 2 days with them, and they suck. i will sell them for $10 if anyone wants em though. ...i have an air/fuel gauge, and when i spray, i make sure that i am always rich before i get on it. i have a stock fuel system, and my timings not retatrded...i should do that though...i keep meaning to. peace
> tommy


i tried the 65 shot oh it was sweet but the hoes to the fuel regulater fell off and we fried a ring and probally damaged some valves.  so we found a new engine for $275 so we're dropping that in after christmas. but my question is, is that the reason it borke? and an other questions when you run nitrous does your exhaust manifold glow red, or was that just from running really lean cause the hoes fell off the fuel regulater? and for the last question would it help to get a colder thermostat?

oh and for the zex plugs if you still have them i'll try them if your still willing to sell them for $10  and if you have any other usefull things to sell me let me know :thumbup:


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

My hoses blew off twice. The hose connecting to the regulator blew off when I was testing the 65shot after installing the kit. I clamped that hose and left the oppisite end unclamped cause the fitting on the box is barbed and I pulled on it, and it was tight. Had no problems with it until I put the 75shot in then it blew of at the track in 4th, about 150ft from the finish. Both times I thought I heard it quit sprayin and felt like it quit, and my engine was fine both times and is still running strong. I don't know why your engine was damaged. If you were running less than 91 octane gas that might be a factor, timing not retarded enough, spraying under 3k, wrong size fuel jet, to lean for some reason. As for the redhot exhaust manifold, I'm not to sure about that either.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> I don't know why your engine was damaged. If you were running less than 91 octane gas that might be a factor, timing not retarded enough, spraying under 3k, wrong size fuel jet, to lean for some reason. As for the redhot exhaust manifold, I'm not to sure about that either.



im using the highest octane gas witch is 91 octane so its not that, but ill check the jets before i use it again but im sure i did it right... could it be from not programing the nitrous management unit(the purple box thingy)?


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

well to anwer my own question i tried the nitrous in my freinds escort gt and everything went well and we programed the nitrous management unit....so it might have been not having it programed to relese at WOT.. 

how many inches away did you put the nozzle from the throttle body? i could only get it 7 1/2 inches and it recomends at least 8-16inches, but i cant get it that far away because of the mass flow air sensor. so that could be another reason then engine went. because the nitrous went by all of the other intake holes and into the last one causing that cylender to get all the nitrous(it was the was the #1 cylender that went out). i have no idea if thats the reason but it would be helpfull to hear some other advice of to what might have went wrong. even though in two more days and and $300 later i'll get to try it again


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

someone buy my kit pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease...i need to buy this damn turbo kit.......
tommy


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

if your wanting to part out the zex kit. I will buy the bottle heater,purge kit, and gauge. Pm me.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> someone buy my kit pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease...i need to buy this damn turbo kit.......
> tommy



well i dont think ill buy you kit cause i already have one but if you still have the zex plugs ill buy them! 


but im still wonder wtf went wrong with my car so if anyone can tell me that that would be helpfull


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

pm sent to nismo 18


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill sell the plugs to you for $10 plus shipping...i used them for a few days...i think 2 or 3... then i took them out cause some dumbass wanted to buy them for like $30, but he backed out and i didnt wanna put the damn things back in...shipping will be like $4-5...by ups....i wont be able to ship out the plugs till after the 5th of Jan, because im at home in jax right now for xmas break, and thats when i get back to my place in tallahassee...lemme know man...they are just sitting on my shelf collecting dust...
tommy


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ill sell the plugs to you for $10 plus shipping...i used them for a few days...i think 2 or 3... then i took them out cause some dumbass wanted to buy them for like $30, but he backed out and i didnt wanna put the damn things back in...shipping will be like $4-5...by ups....i wont be able to ship out the plugs till after the 5th of Jan, because im at home in jax right now for xmas break, and thats when i get back to my place in tallahassee...lemme know man...they are just sitting on my shelf collecting dust...
> tommy


hey tommy i might interested in getting your whole kit after the first week or second week of jan. let me know, and do you have pics?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yooooooooo im sellin the entire kit for $500 plus shipping RIGHT NOW on ebay...all the pics are there...cept for the purge...heres the link...ebay link 

lemme know...hey nismo 18 and psr...if he does decide to buy this, i wont be able to sell you the stuff i said i would  we'll see...sorry, but damn...i need money FAST...peace
tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hey se-nismo---
ide RATHER sell you the basic kit- ill sell it to you for $350 plus $10 shipping...then i can sell the purge and heater and gauge to nismo 18, and the plugs to psr...that would be alot easier for them, and cheaper for you, for the time being at least...lemme know what you would RATHER do...peace
tommy


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

If you want to sell your kit post a thread in the for sale section and quit Hi-jacking psr's thread. 

I will measure how far my nozzle is away from the TB, I thought I went 6 inches, so I don't think that would be your problem. I don't think it has to do with the programming of the box cause it wouldn't spray if it wasn't programmed, but if you had it programmed to spray before WOT that might have something to do with it. How many miles were on the motor? It might have been its time to go? 

I know this has nothing to do with your engine and symptoms but a friend of mine using same kit(75shot,retarded 4*) in his honda hatch, blew 3 head gaskets in 2 days at the track. Thank god the sponsor was there to throw in replacements. His HG's kept blowing by the #1 cylinder, and we came to the conclusion it was the ZEX plugs he was using. He fried the electrodes, So whatever you do get different plugs for sure. *DO NOT * get ZEX plugs they are worthless and will cause more harm than good. Buy these plugs - NGK plugs #PFR6B-11, they may be $20 a pop, but better than replacing another motor.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

twitch said:


> If you want to sell your kit post a thread in the for sale section and quit Hi-jacking psr's thread.
> 
> I will measure how far my nozzle is away from the TB, I thought I went 6 inches, so I don't think that would be your problem. I don't think it has to do with the programming of the box cause it wouldn't spray if it wasn't programmed, but if you had it programmed to spray before WOT that might have something to do with it. How many miles were on the motor? It might have been its time to go?
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with your engine and symptoms but a friend of mine using same kit(75shot,retarded 4*) in his honda hatch, blew 3 head gaskets in 2 days at the track. Thank god the sponsor was there to throw in replacements. His HG's kept blowing by the #1 cylinder, and we came to the conclusion it was the ZEX plugs he was using. He fried the electrodes, So whatever you do get different plugs for sure. *DO NOT * get ZEX plugs they are worthless and will cause more harm than good. Buy these plugs - NGK plugs #PFR6B-11, they may be $20 a pop, but better than replacing another motor.



yo man i didnt hijack the kids thread...i answered the damn kids question, then he wanted to know about cooler plugs, and i said ide sell him mine...read the damn thread...THEY asked ME...AND...i already put it on classifieds..PLUS, since psr started the damn thread, HE is the one that could say that...not you...HE asked ME about buyin MY stuff...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

ill will have to wait till the new year because since i have gotten my car stolen i was really set back money wise....i really want to get *twitch's* 
kit but i didn't have the money at the time but i will soon!


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yo man i didnt hijack the kids thread...i answered the damn kids question, then he wanted to know about cooler plugs, and i said ide sell him mine...read the damn thread...THEY asked ME...AND...i already put it on classifieds..PLUS, since psr started the damn thread, HE is the one that could say that...not you...HE asked ME about buyin MY stuff...





> someone buy my kit pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease...i need to buy this damn turbo kit....... tommy


 I guess I must not be able to read this post and every post you made after it.

If you already have your stuff listed for sale in the classifieds then put up a link to it and ask and answer questions in there. I'm only saying this cause its annoying when your trying to help someone and you scroll down and all you read is off topic. I don't mean for you to get mad at what I'm saying to you, I guess I thought it was rude for you to sell your kit in someone elses thread. I understand trying to sell him your plugs but leave it at that.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

twitch said:


> I guess I must not be able to read this post and every post you made after it.
> 
> If you already have your stuff listed for sale in the classifieds then put up a link to it and ask and answer questions in there. I'm only saying this cause its annoying when your trying to help someone and you scroll down and all you read is off topic. I don't mean for you to get mad at what I'm saying to you, I guess I thought it was rude for you to sell your kit in someone elses thread. I understand trying to sell him your plugs but leave it at that.



i agree w/ twitch, sorrie about being apart of it as well...hey twitch im gonna pm you soon k....


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

I measured my nozzle and its 8 1/2" from the gasket (TB to intake manifold). I have the stock rubber intake tube though.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> If you want to sell your kit post a thread in the for sale section and quit Hi-jacking psr's thread.
> 
> I will measure how far my nozzle is away from the TB, I thought I went 6 inches, so I don't think that would be your problem. I don't think it has to do with the programming of the box cause it wouldn't spray if it wasn't programmed, but if you had it programmed to spray before WOT that might have something to do with it. How many miles were on the motor? It might have been its time to go?
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with your engine and symptoms but a friend of mine using same kit(75shot,retarded 4*) in his honda hatch, blew 3 head gaskets in 2 days at the track. Thank god the sponsor was there to throw in replacements. His HG's kept blowing by the #1 cylinder, and we came to the conclusion it was the ZEX plugs he was using. He fried the electrodes, So whatever you do get different plugs for sure. *DO NOT * get ZEX plugs they are worthless and will cause more harm than good. Buy these plugs - NGK plugs #PFR6B-11, they may be $20 a pop, but better than replacing another motor.



well the engine did have 120k mi but it did all the compression tests and vaccume tests and it passed them all. but ill get back to you jan 5 to let you know if the engine goes again.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

well to follow up on my last reply. i just used a 65 shot on the new engine and everything went well... so it must have been from having 123k mi on the engine.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

What plugs are you using? Did you retard the timing at all? Glad to here it went ok this time around.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> What plugs are you using? Did you retard the timing at all? Glad to here it went ok this time around.


i just used the standard NGK pluges (the guy from where i bought them from said they would work just fine with nitrous). This time i used the #PFR6B-11 NGKs.....$10 each :thumbdwn: i did retard the timing 3-4 deg.

since i have the zex kit what if i put the 55 shot jet in the nitrous line and put the 75 shot regulater jet in? will that work to give me fuel as if i was useing a 75 shot but really im only useing a 55 shot, so it wouldnt lean out at all... hopefully you understood that...thats the best i could explain the question.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

psr said:


> i just used the standard NGK pluges (the guy from where i bought them from said they would work just fine with nitrous). This time i used the #PFR6B-11 NGKs.....$10 each :thumbdwn: i did retard the timing 3-4 deg.
> 
> since i have the zex kit what if i put the 55 shot jet in the nitrous line and put the 75 shot regulater jet in? will that work to give me fuel as if i was useing a 75 shot but really im only useing a 55 shot, so it wouldnt lean out at all... hopefully you understood that...thats the best i could explain the question.


I fully understand the question. I was wondering the same thing. Never did try it. I would think that what it would, it makes sense. I was going to do it with the 65shot n2o jet and the 75shot fuel jet and then not retard the timing, but thats like playing Russian roulette with your engine. I think you could try the 55 n2o jet and the 65 fuel jet, I think that the 75shot fuel with the 55 n2o might make it way to rich. I wish I had my own dyno and Nitrous fill station! I would test them all.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> I fully understand the question. I was wondering the same thing. Never did try it. I would think that what it would, it makes sense. I was going to do it with the 65shot n2o jet and the 75shot fuel jet and then not retard the timing, but thats like playing Russian roulette with your engine. I think you could try the 55 n2o jet and the 65 fuel jet, I think that the 75shot fuel with the 55 n2o might make it way to rich. I wish I had my own dyno and Nitrous fill station! I would test them all.



i'll try calling the zextech line and see what the would suggest... even though they'll prabally just say what the use the recomended jets, but hopefully they would at least tell me why.

read this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=404610#post404610


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> I fully understand the question. I was wondering the same thing. Never did try it. I would think that what it....



i called the zex tech line and they said that its a good idea if your running lean and even if your not it wont hurt anything. they also said that its almost impossible to run to rich by just switching the jets, plus when i asked what if you run to rich they almost started to laugh because they have never heard from anyone blowing their engine from running to rich.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

just to let everyone know who use a zex dry nitrous kit on the 1.6 sentra... i called zex tech line because i blew the head gasket and cracked the the head AGAIN lol they said that people call them all the time from this happening to the 1.6L. They said its from the fuel pump not being able to supply enough fuel. so what they recomend to do is put the se-r fuel pump and injectors in then get a different fuel regulator.


----------

